# [Trailer] Clash of the Titans



## Krug (Dec 17, 2009)

Apple - Movie Trailers - Clash of the Titans

New trailer up. Release the kraken!


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 17, 2009)

Anywhere else? My comp no likee apple quicktime.

Is this the old trailer?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq72dc8jyZg]YouTube - Clash of the Titans Trailer HD[/ame]
youtube.com/watch?v=Nq72dc8jyZg


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah that's the old one. I'm sure it'll be up on youtube before long. New one shows the Kraken at the end.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like fun.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2009)

You know, I loved that movie growing up, and was disappointed they were remaking it... but the kraken is awesome.

If it doesn't have Bubo though, my inner artificer will be unhappy.


----------



## ssampier (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm really conflicted.

I loved the original. This seems the same, but different; I hope for the better.

The Good

Good cast, Marcus Sam Worthington as Perseus and 	Qui-Gon Jinn Liam Neeson as Zeus

The action looks good. I wish I could run a Greek game with that much excitement ("Bronze weapons, pah! I am bringing my vorpal sword and demonknight armor").

The Bad

Not really digging the rock-rift, maybe it will grow on me

The Ugly

I really miss the stop-motion animation

The kraken looks _odd_.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2009)

That looks like it will have teeth.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 17, 2009)

everything is BIGGER...scorpion, kraken...SWEET!


----------



## Krug (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmm yeah but when I watched the original *Clash of the Titans* everything felt fresh and original. When I see this trailer I get a feeling that it's derived from video games or other films. I'll watch it... but be impressed? Remains to be seen.


----------



## Mark (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this gets an IMAX treatment.  Any word on that anywhere?


----------



## JediSoth (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope the rock music is just for the trailers. The old movie's music (by Laurence Rosenthal) was just awesome!


----------



## The Serge (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's just hope the film lives up to the trailer... Frankly, I'm hoping we get big time action and stirring drama.  The one thing the original was missing (by necessity due to the nature of the technology at the time) was great fight sequences.  This looks like that's been rectified, particularly with Medusa.  

The only thing I don't like is that Hades (in yet another recent movie) is the villain.  Clearly, these guys didn't read much Greek myth and/or are cutting things down to suit the lowest common denominator: Hades = The Devil.  Lame.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 17, 2009)

stonegod said:


> If it doesn't have Bubo though, my inner artificer will be unhappy.




Whereas my inner--and outer--_everything_ will be absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> Whereas my inner--and outer--_everything_ will be absolutely thrilled.



Steampunk Abe Lincoln Says:







"Zip it, mouse boy!"


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 18, 2009)

I have no problem with steampunk and clockwork. I _like_ steampunk and clockwork.

_In their proper place._.

Heck, there's even room for them in Mythic Greece, since Hephaestus had pseudo-golems serving him.

But Bubo was _stupid_.  He was the Jar Jar Binks of _Clash_. He was clearly shoehorned in as slapstick comic relief for the kids. That's fine in a kids' movie, not anywhere else.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 18, 2009)

Granted, I haven't watched the original Clash since the Goonies were in theatres, so I can barely remember the owl, let alone its name.


----------



## Mark (Dec 18, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> But Bubo was _stupid_.  He was the Jar Jar Binks of _Clash_.





Too far.  I'm with you on "_stupid_ Bubo" but Jar Jar was a whole other level of something else entirely.  Let's not create mental space where Jar Jar can be looked on as simply something stupid.  Bubo is a distraction in a B-Movie, Jar Jar is a cultural offense.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 18, 2009)

No reason they can't get a steampunk owl right w/o the annoyance. though. We'll see.


----------



## qstor (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting that looks cool!

Mike


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw the new trailer in front of Avatar. I'm liking the critters.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark said:


> Too far.  I'm with you on "_stupid_ Bubo" but Jar Jar was a whole other level of something else entirely.  Let's not create mental space where Jar Jar can be looked on as simply something stupid.  Bubo is a distraction in a B-Movie, Jar Jar is a cultural offense.




Okay, fair enough. Too much hyperbole on my part.

But the practical upshot is "Bubo bad."


----------



## ssampier (Dec 23, 2009)

The Serge said:


> Let's just hope the film lives up to the trailer... Frankly, I'm hoping we get big time action and stirring drama.  The one thing the original was missing (by necessity due to the nature of the technology at the time) was great fight sequences.  This looks like that's been rectified, particularly with Medusa.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is that Hades (in yet another recent movie) is the villain.  Clearly, these guys didn't read much Greek myth and/or are cutting things down to suit the lowest common denominator: *Hades = The Devil.  Lame.*










Whoa. Is my hair out?


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 23, 2009)

ssampier said:


> Whoa. Is my hair out?



AT least Disney made their Hades entertaining. Their Zeus on the other hand  That one is tied with the mummy franchise's "Dark god Osiris".


----------



## Remus Lupin (Dec 25, 2009)

The trailer made me interested in seeing the movie, but only for those shots that lasted for more than 1 second. I seriously got a headache trying to keep up with what I was seeing! When did it get to the point that a movie trailer wasn't allowed to stop and show you a portion of the movie without immediately racing off to a completely different image!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2009)

I liked this trailer and it is a movie I'll be seeing.


----------



## David Howery (Dec 31, 2009)

This does look good.  The original movie had a few problems.  The owl was pretty silly.  The actors playing Perseus and Andromeda were rather wooden.  It wasn't a _really_ bad movie, but it was one of the last with stop motion animation, and the limits on that technology really show...


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jan 2, 2010)

> But Bubo was stupid.  He was the Jar Jar Binks of Clash. He was clearly shoehorned in as slapstick comic relief for the kids. That's fine in a kids' movie, not anywhere else.




Agreed.
Though the orginal still holds up fairly well overall, IMO, that stupid owl just annyoed me, even as a child.

I'll reserve judgement on the new movie until I see it. Though I'm glad Sam Worthington continues to get work (he was a standout in both "Avatar" and "Terminator"), I will say the trailer left me a little cold.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jan 4, 2010)

Saw the trailer and I have to say.... it was pretty useless.

Irritating flash cuts with almost zero content.  Plus.... the Kraken was asinine.  I think my wife was actually irritated.  At the end, she leaned over again and said, "The Kraken should be a _squid_, dammit!"

And that is how I now define the movie in my head.  It is supposed to be a one thing, and has some of the characteristics of that thing, but I have no idea at all of what it really *is*.  And I fear that the filmmakers may be in the same position I am.  "We are the simultaneous progeny of Harryhausen and 300!  We will make money from nostalgia and testosterone porn!"  That's how you market to movie execs, not how you actually make the movie.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 4, 2010)

Canis said:


> At the end, she leaned over again and said, "The Kraken should be a _squid_, dammit!"




Given that the kraken is a Scandinavian/Norwegian myth, and has no place in Greek mythology at all, it seems that arguing what it's supposed to look like is rather beside the point.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 5, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Given that the kraken is a Scandinavian/Norwegian myth, and has no place in Greek mythology at all, it seems that arguing what it's supposed to look like is rather beside the point.



"Must spread XP before giving to Mouseferatu again"

Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jan 5, 2010)

Mouseferatu said:


> Given that the kraken is a Scandinavian/Norwegian myth, and has no place in Greek mythology at all, it seems that arguing what it's supposed to look like is rather beside the point.



Doesn't matter what the source is (for the record, we knew the source), but it's supposed to be a farking squid.  If you're going to steal, steal correctly 

She also said the same thing when she saw the original Clash of the Titans, and I agreed with her then, too.  So we're consistent in our irritation at semi-humanoid squid monsters.


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2010)

Klaus said:


> "Must spread XP before giving to Mouseferatu again"
> 
> Curses! Foiled again!





Got it.


----------



## Klaus (Jan 5, 2010)

Canis said:


> Doesn't matter what the source is (for the record, we knew the source), but it's supposed to be a farking squid.  If you're going to steal, steal correctly
> 
> She also said the same thing when she saw the original Clash of the Titans, and I agreed with her then, too.  So we're consistent in our irritation at semi-humanoid squid monsters.



To be fair, the creature's name is Kraken B. Tarrasque, a walking behemoth who's 1/8th of a squid on his mother's side.

"B." is for Bartholomew, BTW.


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jan 5, 2010)

I suppose I can accept that as insider information and move on with my life.

But somehow I anticipate eye roll when I try that line on my wife.


----------

